# New in HK - Want to meet people



## aliciavgz (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello everybody !

I am new in town and I'll be here for at least a year.

I am 24 and I'll be happy to grab a drink with you.
Let me know if you would like to meet up.

See you soon !

Alicia


----------



## newred (Jul 30, 2015)

aliciavgz said:


> Hello everybody ! I am new in town and I'll be here for at least a year. I am 24 and I'll be happy to grab a drink with you. Let me know if you would like to meet up. See you soon ! Alicia


 hi, if you have time we can meet and drink coffee. Chris


----------



## newred (Jul 30, 2015)

Hk island is ok for me


----------



## digss (Aug 9, 2015)

*Hi Alicia*



aliciavgz said:


> Hello everybody !
> 
> I am new in town and I'll be here for at least a year.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone
I am from india...been in Hk since 8 months...like to make frnds...my office is at central...count on me for any meeting plans...(moderated)


----------



## ukhk (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Alicia, Chris, William.. everyone else,

I've just got to HK.. here for at least 4 months so would be great to meet for a drink or coffee if you have any time. I'm from the UK and based on HK island.

Give me a shout if you fancy meeting!

Ellie


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...ong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html


TO GET MORE RESPONSE CAN I PLEASE SUGGEST YOU POST ON THE ABOVE THREAD


----------



## Zaan8 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I'm Izaan. I'm 29.I've recently moved to HK and would like to meet new people and make new friends.

Cheers


----------

